# Black Currant help please



## FloridaWino (Jul 11, 2013)

So I have been reading a lot about back currant wine and everybody seems to be raving about it. I have lots of ingredients to make a wine or Mead. I just don't know what would be the best recipe with the stuff I have. Should I just follow the recipe on the can or should I change it? Make a mead? I just want to make something special.
Thoughts? Recipe ideas?

2 cans of vintners harvest black currant purée.
13 pounds of orange blossom honey
4 pounds Golden raisins
2 pounds of dates
American oak spirals
Wine conditioner 
Grape concentrate 
Sugar


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 11, 2013)

I would follow the Vintners directions and use 2 cans to make a 6 gallon batch. Specific gravity I would shoot for @1.080-1.090


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 11, 2013)

I really liked Hungarian oak in my black currant "port". I used 3 cans for around 7 gallons I think. I reckon, it would make a killer melomel. Consider skipping the grape concentrate and wine conditioner and sugar. Use the honey to bring your gravity up. Also, I would recommend the use of fermaid O and or K.


----------



## FloridaWino (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah I guess Ill stick with the original recipe on the can. Seems boring. Although I have never even had Black Currant wine before. HAHA!


----------



## FloridaWino (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey Seth,
I see you made a Black Currant Port. How did it turn out?


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 16, 2013)

I think it turned out pretty good, the judges.disagreed
More time, would help it.. Also, using.honey in the fermemtation as well as real currents might.of helped the complexity.and aroma


----------

